
Configuration files suck. Just use a programming language - xvirk
https://medium.com/@MrJamesFisher/configuration-files-suck-6daa9812f601#.166rdajdv
======
dozzie
No, please don't. Configuration file should be declarative and _passive_. You
should be able to generate and _load_ such file from any other language (for
reporting, for detecting what things are configured, stuff like that).
Programming language embedded in a configuration file makes the config
unreadable.

~~~
fiedzia
> Configuration file should be declarative and passive.

It is very convenient - and sometimes absolutely necessary - to allow people
to put their logic into configuration. Things like if dev_env: debug = true
else debug = false. Or whatever else they might need there. Without that, you
are forcing users to use something outside of your config files to generate
that logic. The best approach depends on usecase.

~~~
dozzie
> It is very convenient - and sometimes absolutely necessary - to allow people
> to put their logic into configuration.

It _sometimes_ is _somewhat_ convenient and _quite often_ it's _PITA_. Indeed
there are times when the code is a part of the configuration (Riemann is one
such example, my two RPC daemons are another), but those are rare.

And then, most probably the pluggable logic should not be written in the same
language as the software was implemented in.

